

New Book: Ionic in Action – Hybrid Mobile Apps with Ionic and AngularJS - perlmonkey
http://manning.com/wilken/?a_aid=yauh&a_bid=1f0a0e1d

======
perlmonkey
Also you can get a 50% discount as an early adopter when using the code
mlwilken

